# Cooking for a large group



## txbowhunter37

Ok so in a few weeks  I will be cooking for about 30-50 people for those wondering its a family and friends get togather.

  I  will be using 2 new braunsfel Hondo offset cookers.

 I have 2 briskets 12 and 14 pounds and 2 pork shoulders.   I will be putting a brisket in each  smoker along with a pork shoulder cooking low and slow at 250 to 275 degree going no lower than 225

My question  is  when should i put on the pork at the same time or should they go on first or last?


----------



## daveomak

Tx, morning....  Generally, about 1.5 hours / pound....  That depends if you foil at 150 and continue to 190 or 205 IT....   Plan on cooking early and get to IT.... double foil and wrap in towels for insulation, then store in cooler (warm) until time to eat....   The sitting time in a warm cooler wrapped in foil and toweling, allows the meat to reabosrb juices...   1 hour minimum is recommended...

Smoking meat and getting up to temp, is not a given..... there is the stall which can take hours to overcome.... foiling helps reduce the stall but also can reduce the texture of the bark.....  This is where experience comes into play...   Your preference to the finished product is what is important....   

So, that is probably as clear as mud...  Put the meat on early, smoke, foil or not, wrap and rest in a warm cooler.....  If the results are not what you are looking for, next batch, change stuff....  remember to take notes so you can improve next time....  

It looks like you will be cooking about 40 #'s of meat for maybe 50 people....  With shrinkage, if the food is great, that will be close.... Brisket has about 30-40% fat.... You may add another shoulder or something to be safe....  leftovers are always welcome at my place....   

Dave


----------



## jarhead

Great advice from Dave.

You didn't give us a weight on the shoulders.

I am taking it as a picnic and not a butt. Right?

A picnic will lose more weight, due to the bone and skin. IIRC, you will net about 45%.

As suggested, I would throw another one on.

You will be cutting it very close on the brisket, especially if everybody loves beef. (Texas)

I would put the briskets on first. If you have to hold the meat, leave it whole and don't pull or slice it until you are ready to serve.

Good luck.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Dave gave good advice, Get everything done early as the cooler trick will hold all that meat 5+ hours and you can enjoy the party instead of stoking the Fires.

Both Brisket and Shoulders have about a 50% Yield after trim and cooking weight loss...

50 people X 8oz of meat (a hearty portion) = 400oz cooked meat / 16oz per Lb = 25Lb  /  .50 yield =  50lbs Raw meat needed.

50 Pounds raw meat is based on, BIG eaters, no snacks or appetizers and a small selection of Sides. So depending on what else you are serving and the guest mix, Men, Women and Children, you have 26lb of Brisket and based on an avg of 8lb per Shoulder, 16lb of Pork for a total of 42lbs Meat. You should be fine with Sides, Salad, Corn and Beans or pick up another Shoulder to CYA and offer Leftovers to your guests. Figure 1 1/2 Rolls and 3oz of BBQ Sauce per person and 2oz Salads with a variety or 3oz for just 1 or 2 Salads and any Veg...JJ


----------



## txbowhunter37

Thanks for the infomation  We will have some sort of a appietizer  I plann on cooking at 3 AM Sunday    dinner will be servered between 4:30 -6pm the Sunday evening I believe the Pork shoulder is about 9 pounds


----------

